# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August 2011

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Have a DC sing to you, tell us what they sung

Advanced Task - Visit Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory

----------


## Puffin

I'm not sure which task to do this time around! Maybe I'll go with visiting the Chocolate Factory.

----------


## PercyLucid

More  music?

Come on Ninja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can do better!!  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Milliecake

The advanced task seems a bit easier to my beginner's mind, and much more tempting, so I think I'll go for that one. They say you can't die in dreams, what about from an overload of chocolate-induced pleasure? :p

----------


## jarrhead

I dislike these tasks. >.>;;

----------


## Aristaeus

Interesting tasks, particularly the advanced. I think I am just about in the mood to try some dream candy. Hopefully I will have these done soon.

----------


## jarrhead

I have a question.  If I hold a concert in a lucid dream and I'm not the vocalist, does it count?  I mean I am telling him what to sing,  just, not directly to me.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Ah! If only I'd read this thread I would have easily been able to pull off the task last night while I was singing! ><!

----------


## ninja9578

> I have a question.  If I hold a concert in a lucid dream and I'm not the vocalist, does it count?  I mean I am telling him what to sing,  just, not directly to me.



Sure

----------


## Optiphobia

I will sure try to do the basic task this night  :tongue2: , I have a feeling that I'll have a LD tonight.

Will report back,
-Optiphobia

----------


## MadMonkey

Okay another basic task that I will do and an advanced one I will skip.  :tongue2:

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

Definitely gonna try going for this- both of em  :smiley:

----------


## nqwDE

Does it count If i had a lucid dream like this before the task of the month?

----------


## anderj101

I was such a miserable failure last month. Hopefully I can get one of these for August. The Chocolate Factory sounds really fun!  :smiley:

----------


## Burke

I know, I'll visit the chocolate factory and have willy wonka or the oompa loompas to sing me a song! two birds with one stone!  ::D:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Can't believe it! I got the basic task on the first night of August!  ::D: !

Since I haven't updated my DJ and want to keep it in the right order I'll write it out here





> _Everything was playing out like a movie, and I was the central character. I remember running around what looked somewhat like the quidditch stadium from Harry Potter, under the grand stands. I was trying to get away from a man, a Russian who was ordered to assassinate me. I was lethal, there was some kind of explosive device fitted to me which was about to go off and I knew it. I needed to get away from the city, away from this crowd full of people.
> 
> My view pans out, and I see a close up of the man's shoe kicking my helmet as he walks up the stairs. Instantly he jumps down, and the view pans out to the side showing us both.
> "I need to get away from here, if I don't all the people in this city are going to die. I can't let that happen, and neither can you. You need to let me go." The man now knew about the explosives fitted to me. He let me go, and I started running.
> I looked over the edge of the stadium, and saw a glimpse of what would come, rubble and ruins. Somehow I knew I was in Russia, though it looked a lot like LA or another large American city.
> 
> I started running, across a green field of grass. I just kept running faster and faster. There was a blanket which kept coming over my head, trying to smother me and stop me. I flipped my arms up in the air and tried to get rid of it, but it kept coming back down. Finally I broke free of the blanket wave and started flying away, in a completely standing up position. Hold on a second, what's going on? I must be lucid!_
> 
> I kept flying in the same standing up position, it felt like riding a t-bar at the snow, but a lot faster, and obviously through the air. I accelerated, heading instead of away, towards the city, tall and bustling with people. I remembered to stabilise momentarily, rubbing my hands together and adding to my sense of touch as the wind lit up my entire body. I flew down on to a road, and started walking along, looking at the people who were filling the streets. I remember looking at a small girl, around 11-12 with ginger hair and freckles. For some reason, this little girl made me think of the ToTM, get people to sing with me! And the entire dream happened just as I wanted, right in the middle of a place bustling with people!
> ...

----------


## ninja9578

That sounds awesome.

----------


## ashraen

Ack! Had a lucid last night and thought "I need to do the tasks of the month!" .. but then I realized I hadn't yet found out August's tasks.. d'oh  :Oh noes:

----------


## Mancon

Successful DILD! 


I was in a library frantically looking for a book about scarves. I found the book and went up to the front counter. As the lady was handing me back my book here eye fell out, and rolled onto the floor. My face:  ::shock:: 

I was about to call 911, and I did a quick reality check. I was dreaming! The feeling on panic subsided. I stabilized the dream, and decided I wanted to go to Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory. 

I looked for the biggest book I could find, opened it, and found a big illustration of the factory. I touched the picture and my hand went through the page into the picture. I put my first foot in, then my next foot, and finally my whole body. I could hear a little splashing sound as I went through the page.

I looked around, everything was very bright and vivid. I was standing on a big field of lime green grass, and coconut trees. I could see Willy Wonka handing on the wall like spiderman, staring at me with the creepiest smile ever. 

I bent down and pulled out a single blade of grass and put it in my mouth. A shocking sweet tasting blueberry exploded in my mouth. It tasted amazing. I turned out around, and suddenly Willy Wonka was there holding a coconut. 

"Everything in here in edible." he told me.

He pulled out his tongue and handed it to me. 

"Even this."
"You really want me to eat that?" I told him.
"It's a dream, who cares?"

He had  a good point. I grabbed the tongue and put it in my mouth. The texture was bumpy, but it tasted like honey dipped in chocolate. I grabbed the coconut, and licked the outside. It had an orange taste.

"Where is the chocolate river?" I asked him, looking around. 

Suddenly the ground dropped beneath us, and I was swimming in chocolate. It didn't taste like chocolate though, it has a sour taste. I could see these gummy fish swimming in the river. They came in all colors. Bright green, red, purple, and even teal. 

I looked around for Willy Wonka and he was on a ladder in the middle of the river, holding a cloud. He told me to open my mouth. I did and lightning shot out of the cloud right into my mouth. It tasted like someone just poured a bottle of coke into my mouth. 

Suddenly Willy Wonka looked at me like he was insane. He started to charge at me. I put out my hands and imagined a a big barrier coming out of my fist. Willy shot backwards, disappearing in the river. 

Willy was no where in sight. I looked around, and realized this place was really creepy. I was alone in a huge chocolate river, and a lime green field with coconut trees. The river began to look like blood. Nobody else was with me, and I felt like people were watching me. I freaked myself out and woke up.

----------


## StonedApe

> I dislike these tasks. >.>;;



I thought they seemed kinda boring at first glance too, but then I realized you could eat things in the chocolate factory.

----------


## jarrhead

> "It's a dream, who cares?"



If only my DCs were as helpful.

----------


## Mancon

> If only my DCs were as helpful.



And then they try to kill you.

----------


## Aeolar

I'm almost positive this counts!

A bunch of relatives and I are in an airplane again, and it is being flown by a woman, who looks like Amy Adams. We reach the point where we are going to land, except we're landing into the water. We hit the water with a hard smack and start skidding closer to shore, and closer to dangerous rocks. We stop to a halt just moments before we crash, and everyone gets off to a dock on the left. Now, we all get into a car, and Aunt Mellisa asks me what instrument my Dad should play. I tell her trumpet, because I play that. She pulls out a trumpet case, but when I look inside, half of it is foam. I tell her that there is no way this can work. She simply says "Try it then." To my amazement, it's the most beautiful sounding instrument I've ever heard, and it doesn't even have valves or a mouth piece. I play the C scale, and then Aunt Mellisa begins humming "Sunshine of your Love" by Cream. I play the guitar part with the trumpet. Verse one starts, and she starts singing "Candyshop", but to the beat of Sunshine of your Love. I stop soon after, just because it's way too funny. I get out of the car, and we're at Universal Studios.

----------


## jarrhead

I did this in a non-lucid the other night (the same night I said screw it, I'm not trying this anymore)  :Oh noes: 

Performing A Packed-Stadium Concert - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job guys! I need to get into this!

----------


## Vesterguard

Got the basic down, had some issues with portals to the factory, but that might help when I have watched the dvd so I have a better picture of where to go and more experience with portals.

TotM, Portal Attempts, metal transformations - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I stopped the DC singing as Happy Birthday was boring and it isn't my birthday.

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

i'm going to try do at least one of these, i can see them both being hilarious  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sweet! I'll have a concert in Willy Wonka's factory! That way I'll do both tasks. I'll be lead guitar...so, the singer will be singing to everyone! Including me! Oh which song?! I know! "Promise" by Simple Plan will be good.

----------


## Aeolar

Good jobs everyone!

----------


## jarrhead

> Sweet! I'll have a concert in Willy Wonka's factory! That way I'll do both tasks. I'll be lead guitar...so, the singer will be singing to everyone! Including me! Oh which song?! I know! "Promise" by Simple Plan will be good.



Concert in the chocolate factory eh?  I might try that.  I kinda wanna try the stadium first.  Okay, maybe second. Haha.

----------


## ninja9578

Awesome  ::D:

----------


## jarrhead

I didn't even think about these goals the other night.  I was so focused on shapeshifting into optimus prime, transforming into an F22 raptor, etc.  :wink2: 

I think we have a new task for the "expert" section! haha.


EDIT: Not saying I would ever be able to do it again though.. lol.

----------


## thebeastofold

the Willy Wonka one will be fun..i used to dream about his factory when i was a kid! the singing one might be a challenge....ive sung inmy dreams but never been sung too...i'm up for the challenge!

----------


## Din

Do I get to nuke the factory?

WAIT I MEAN-

Humor aside, I definitely love these tasks.  Admittedly, I probably don't have enough experience to infiltrate the factory, but that basic one looks like it might be a good personal goal.

(God, I'm going to love the stories that come out of this one.   :tongue2: )

----------


## Deadly

Did these tasks in my usual deranged fashion, I'll put my DJ entry up here when I've written it up. Going to have to 'clean up' a few things for the public xD

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dead...tasks-d-22035/

----------


## jarrhead

> Did these tasks in my usual deranged fashion, I'll put my DJ entry up here when I've written it up. Going to have to 'clean up' a few things for the public xD
> 
> Oh the shame....but on the plus side, completed Augusts 'Lucid Tasks'  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



If you look at my most recent dream, I didn't clean up ANYTHING.  It's funner that way.  ::D:

----------


## Burke

> Did these tasks in my usual deranged fashion, I'll put my DJ entry up here when I've written it up. Going to have to 'clean up' a few things for the public xD
> 
> Oh the shame....but on the plus side, completed Augusts 'Lucid Tasks'  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



That was.... umm... interesting, but good job for getting them both done in one dream  :wink2:

----------


## Texture

AHHHH YES!! Basic task is so easy! One of my dream signs is guitar, this shouldn't be too hard. 
    I've had willy wonka in my dreams (Not this month) but its always the Johnny Depp one :/ he's just weird, the original is creeeeepy

----------


## ashraen

Completed the Basic Task last night.. the song was definitely not one I would have expected  :Shades wink: 

Here is the excerpt from my DJ entry where I completed the task:





> I went back into the living room, and then I remembered (finally!) the basic TOTM to ask a DC to sing to me. My mom was still there so I asked her to sing, but she seemed to not know what to sing, and in the end started singing something I had never heard. It was gibberish, and I thought 'I'll never be able to remember the tune or any of these words, I don't know if I'll get credit for TOTM' 
> 
> So I went BACK to the back bedroom (my parents') and my sis was there this time. I asked her to sing to me, so she turned on the stereo and began to sing along with the song that was playing.. it was a song I haven't heard in 10+ years.. 'Waterfalls' by TLC (don't go chasin waterfalls / please stick to the rivers and the lakes that you're used to / I know that you're gonna have it your way or nothing at all / but I think you're moving too fast..) I sang along with her and we danced like nerds for a bit.




Here is the full journal Entry: First successful WILD! + TOTM + 2 False Awakenings (also lucid)

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh damn it all. Had a lucid last night but it was vivid and short. I'm putting a lot on myself though. I've still got three TOTY to do, while trying to do both TOTM for this month.

----------


## monsa199a

What do you mean a DC?

----------


## StonedApe

> What do you mean a DC?



Dream character.

----------


## ninja9578

Everyone should have their wings now  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Eh, hehe...about that ninja...

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ninja9578


Everyone should have their wings now 



It's good that you're still in charge of the totm.*

----------


## fOrceez

Shall definitely try this tonight. :3

----------


## monsa199a

thanks a lot for your response!...I think I just did the basic...I need to make up time to post my LDs.

----------


## monsa199a

so there I am, in some kind of street, at night; I see a tall woman trying to do something...I Don't know what! I realized that I'm dreaming and I ran towards her, taking her right hand quickly, then I  tell her "just do it!". We seemed to be in roller skates and We start dancing to some kind of music there are no lirics just a LA,LA,LA... but there's a lot of rhythm to it! and we dace freely and follow each other steps and moves. She has dark skin, curly hair and she's very slim. Then I looked arround us and we are in some kind of amphitheater and people is gathering, we stop damcing and A very elegant lady on a red dress and red sexy lips says: "This is going to be tonight's show" I feel very emotional and the dream starts to vanish...I try to look at my hands or relax; but it's too late...I wake up.

----------


## Emiko

I completed the basic task last night! Here's the relevant portion of my latest DJ entry.





> A little further along the path, just beyond the small tree, is a large, square, paved area, in front of the entrance to a building. A woman is standing in this area, alone.  Shes older and has wispy brown hair, which she wears up in a loose bun. She has lines and wrinkles on her face, and has a patch of shiny, lavender-pink eyeshadow all over the center of her face.  Shes wearing a long dress the same color as the eyeshadow.
> 
> I suddenly recall the current Task of the Month [which I had just looked up, just before going to bed].  I approach the woman.  In the distance, behind me, I can hear all the teenagers and young adults who are attending the conference/camp singing together:
> 
> Day-oh, day-oh. Da-a-ay-oh, da-a-ay-oh. Daylight come and me wanna go home.
> 
> I sing along with the young people as they begin the next repetition of this segment of music: Day-oh.  As I sing, I look right at the older woman, expecting her to sing along, too.
> 
> Day-oh, she mumbles softly, looking down shyly at the ground to my left.
> ...

----------


## StonedApe

I did the basic task this morning.

Dream
Lucid
Task

I was driving to Madison's house. I remember this funny part where I was on the highway and the genie from I dream of genie showed up in front of my car as an apparition and tried to sell me the first season of her show on DVD. I thought to my self, Oh no you don't, I'm not listening to this crap, and drove through her.

I stopped at a gas station. They had a bunch of food, I don't have much to eat in the house right now and they had low prices so I got excited and looked around. I picked up some pita, and when I went to put it back the shelf was gone. I thought, "this must be a dream" and did some RCs. I tried to put my finger through my hand but I was really shaky. It still worked but I wanted to be sure so I flicked on and off a couple light switches. I wound up in the basement. When I turned around there was a girl a few years younger than me with no panties on standing there. Then her bra did this weird thing, kind of flapping around and off and flew away like it was a bat or something. I asked her to sing me a song. So blew a raspberry and shook her head and made this weird noise. I held her hand and looked her in the eye and said please. She said OK. She sang this very simple melody(do re mi do re mi do re mi so, ti do re ti do re do re mi so...) The words were somehow even simpler, Violin violin violin song, Violin violin violin song. I woke up while she was singing.





> If you look at my most recent dream, I didn't clean up ANYTHING.  It's funner that way.



Yeah I agree.

----------


## saltyseedog

I've already been to willy wonka's chocolate factory in a dream!!!!!!!!!!! it was months ago though

----------


## Aqua

Ooh ooh, I will definitely try to do both of these!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I would just copy and paste my dream, but I already copied the link for a friend. 

Pointless(Sorta) LD...8/11/11(Mid Morning) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views I did the basic!

----------


## Mancon

> Well, I would just copy and paste my dream, but I already copied the link for a friend. 
> 
> Pointless(Sorta) LD...8/11/11(Mid Morning) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views I did the basic!



Nice job!

----------


## Marm

Yay I did it  :smiley: 

I was in a Church listening to some preacher and being bored outta my skull. I started twiddling my thumbs and to my amazement, my right thumb phased through my left hand. Then I realised I was lucid. 

I started thinking "There's something I wanted to do. Something.... important, I'm.... oh yea!!! That business about visiting Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory. As soon as that thought entered my mind, my surroundings dissipated instantly and there I was, standing in a field of blue grass, inside the Chocolate Factory, with Augustus Gloop, Vecuca, and that other kid. Then Willy Wonka came down the chocolate river in a freaking cruise ship. A slide appeared (kind of like those emergency slides on an airplane) and he slid down onto the field of grass to greet us. 

I looked around the place. It may as well be a paradise. Everything was so detailed and beautiful and nothing was out of place. The color on the petals of the flowers was all unique, each blade of grass was as blue as the oceans and the chocolate came running down the river from above like a mighty thunderstorm. The scent was as great as the scenery. The aroma was soft and welcoming, seeping into the furthest corners of my soul and deep into my bones. I felt my muscles relaxing and felt kind of light being put into a light trance. It was truely hypnotic. 

As I was enjoying the landscape, I caught a glimpse of a tiny figure moving. Of course I knew what it was. I turned around to face them. The oompa loompas have arrived. But as I did so, that paradise scenery disappeared and I was in a some kind of circus of horror; the whole place ran by oompa loompas! They were shoving themselves into cannons, blasting themselves all over the place, tightrope walking over molten lava. Suddenly, one of them started howling, and then they all started to sing:

Oompa Loompa doompadee doo..
I've got another puzzle for you..
Oompa Loompa doompadah dee..
If you are wise you'll run from me..

At this point they all started pulling knives out. I was like... "ah....... crap.." I was completely surrounded with no chance of escape. Then a voice came out of nowhere "Get to work you lazy bums!!" It was Willy Wonka's. 

Then I woke up. Now you see... Oompa Loompas are nothing but evil.

----------


## Mancon

Nice job!





> Then I woke up. Now you see... Oompa Loompas are nothing but evil.



I'm going to have to agree with this...

----------


## XeL

In my lucid last night I remember thinking:

Maybe I should do the task of the month for once? Oh damn, I haven't read it ;(

So here I am.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I wanna try the advanced now since I didn't have my concert in the factory. So, since I'm trying the Grease TOTY, I think I'll race Greased Lightning in Willy Wonka's factory. Now that'll be awesome.

----------


## Entaria

Ugh, wish I'd read this earlier!

Not quite the task, but related: I had a lucid early this morning in which I summoned a piece of chocolate cake and ate it, then I turned my house into candy and started eating it.

Then I was messing around in the kitchen making things fly around, and turned a bottle of antifreeze I discovered in the fridge (what?) into blue raspberry Jet Juice and drank it (which really freaked out a DC, as the bottle still said antifreeze).

Obviously lucid does not equal logical... I don't even know...

Sugar craving, I guess?

----------


## ninja9578

Everyone should have their wings now, nice jab all  :smiley:

----------


## StonedApe

EDIT:I don't. http://www.dreamviews.com/f43/task-m...ml#post1722074
Nevermind. Wonder why it didn't show up on that other page?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> Everyone should have their wings now, nice jab all



Where are my wings?!  :Sad:

----------


## StonedApe

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM CHOCOLATe.

----------


## Oneironautic

I DID IT- for the first time  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley: 
OK  the dream started in my house where I was having a party with all my friends. I go into my bathroom to do something and end up acidentally drrinking shampoo instead of beer  ::barf::  I am then in a weird clinically clean white place and still not lucid. I start talking to a young boy who is walking beside me and he tells me he put the shampoo into my dream on purpose to make me lucid- and him telling me this does make me lucid! He also tells me there are dream characters who want to keep me trappeed in my mind and I see them leaving. One is a pinched looking woman and I cannot remember what the other looked like. The kid tells me that I can leave my mind now, and shows me a door leading to outside, which is a quaint village. I step out the door, but decide to change my mind and try to teleport somewhere else. The kid closes the door and I focus on the inside of a volcano (no particular reason) but I can still see through the windows and when the doors open nothing has changed. I try again, looking away from the window and when it opens it is a indian restaurant with a fountain with lights in the middle, the candles illuminating the areas that I had imagined to be glowing lava. I walked through, around the fountain and saw loads of plates of food, which reminds me that I want to eat something in my dream. I decide to teleport somewhere else where there is simpler tasting food. as I walk up the stairs I consider the simplest solution, MacDonalds, where I could get some chips. suddenly, all the DC's behind me start singing the macdonalds song (which really irritates me) Without realising I have compleated the TOTM I turn around and glare at them. I say to one of my friends, 'I will have to think of something a bit more original now'. Irritated by my friends I try to teleport by myself by ripping a potal in the fabric of reality, but before I can I wake up.

This was a dream full of firsts for me, teleportation (on my private dream tasks), TOTM (even if it was unintentionall) and the boy who told me he was trying to release me from my mind- I'm not sure what I think of dream guides, but...I guess I will have to see if I see him again. I think that he was a younger version of me, maybe from a time when I was less cynical  :smiley:

----------


## Chronicillness

Completed both tasks. My first task of the month ever! 

14/08/2011 - *Willy Wonka* 1st attempt - failure
 I think I am flying in a metropolitan area when I become lucid. I remember the task and look for willy wonka in a crowd of people on the ground. A man In a purple coat and top hat stands out right away and I fly and land next to him. I demand he takes me to his chocolate factory. The dream fades. i remember he had white latex gloves on. He sorta freaked me out. not like the movie at all. 

16/08/2011 - *Chocolate Factory/Glen sings to me*" 2nd attempt - success !  :smiley: 
I am in some sort of factory already and I become lucid. I remembered the tasks I have been trying all month. I exit the factory via a door and say out loud, 'It is a chocolate factory'. To my astonishment, when I opened the door it WAS a chocolate factory. ( never successfully changed a scene in an ld with a doorway  :smiley:  ) inside it was dark burgundy coloured. The floor had red carpet and there were two huge pools of liquid chocolate. I put my hand in and felt that it had the same consistency as water. I tried a sip from my hand and it was very chocolaty.  I see my friend glen sitting by one of the pools and I tell him to sing to me. He starts singing some song that didn’t rhyme at all but I was still amused. I cant recall the content of it. I want to explore the factory more and glen is following me. That’s all I remember. i think i lost lucidity. 

I just want to say thanks to ninja for creating this thread and motivating people to become lucid.

----------


## Naiya

I've already done the chocolate factory twice, do I still get points for it? Hehe. I guess this is a good excuse to do it again!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

> Where are my wings?!



Send the request again, I don't have it.

Oneironautic and Chronicillness, you are winged, awesome dreams  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Pointless(Sorta) LD...8/11/11(Mid Morning) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

You are all winged!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I still don't have wings... 0_o

----------


## Marm

Woohoo wings and orange username!!! I LOVE YOU ALL!!!

----------


## Marm

Please disregard the gayness of that previous post. Thank you.

----------


## b12

Tell me, does this apply to non-lucid dreams? Because a few nights ago, I had a dream in which this girl I saw for about a month or two (it ended badly, it was a complete waste) was sitting in a cafe with me, really eager to see me and instead of saying anything she hummed the "Song of Time."

Ocarina of Time: Song of Time - YouTube (0:12 seconds)

For some reason that tune has always held significance for me so I feel that this dream really rings true.

----------


## MadMonkey

I finaly did it. Didn't want to mess up my 6 month basic ToTM streak.

Sing To Me - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Twoshadows

I got the basic task done last night:

The next thing I know I am in what looks like a dorm room. Tanya is standing in front of me. I remember that I need to do the Task of the Month. "Tanya, I need you to sing something for me." She looks at me like I'm crazy, so I say again, "Tanya, this is important, I need you to sing something for me--_anything_."

So she starts to quietly sing a song. It isn't something that I recognize, and I couldn't understand the words. I asked her what the song was. She told me that it was a Japanese song. I asked her what it was about. She laughed and said, "It's actually about Mickey Mouse." She said "Mickey Mouse" with this very exaggerated Japanese accent. And that made me laugh too.

----------


## Mancon

Good job guys  :smiley: 

I like reading the dreams!

----------


## sharkanana

Yay!  I just had my most vivid lucid ever thanks to Dream Stabilization and Clarity Tutorial .

And I completed the basic TOTM.

TOTM DJ Entry

The song was sung by a Boris(Goldeneye James Bond flick) type character, and went something like "Brahhh slahhh Veenwig..."  The guy didn't sing very well, but atleast gave it something.  It sounded like an anthem.

I think Veenwig might be Veenweg after some googling, which is a Dutch word.

Anyone know any typical Dutch or German songs that are similar to this?

----------


## Amity

Man, I haven't posted here in so long!
I've still been attempting TotM, but I've been too busy lately to fill in my DJ.
Well, it's the very end of August, but I completed the tasks just in time:

Excerpts from DJ entry on August 26, 2011:





> A little girl I know named Pony was with me, so I asked her to sing me a song.
> She began singing the words of 'Mary Had A Little Lamb' but it was to the tune of a different nursery rhyme, which I don't know the name of.







> I told myself that down the road, I would find Willy Wonker's chocolate factory for the Advanced TotM.
> At that moment, I realised that if I jumped the fence on the side of the path, I would be inside the factory.
> Sure enough, as soon as I jumped it, the paddock that I had seen before became a giant room of candy. It was like the room in the movies where it's a garden made of sweets. There was a chocolate river and delicious looking candy flowers all around.
> There was a puddle of chocolate mud on the ground, so I scooped some up and ate it. It tasted like delicious milk chocolate. I tried some of the other sweets, but they all tasted the same, even if they didn't look like chocolate.

----------


## amdreaming

I just joined today and the following short dreams probably don't qualify for the TOTM since I just found out about it today (in our linear time).

Last week I sang a song in a lucid dream to two other DC who looked like they could be lucid dreamers themselves.  *Maybe I was the DC for one them?* 

LD #1: Going down the road near my home I notice the sky is dark on an early morning dawn.  I notice people looking up so I look up too.  I see a very large cruise ship among other things suspended in the the sky.  I do a reality check and become lucid.  I immediately focus on my intention to do a task I read about on another forum which requires creating or getting a lucid password.  To the two young women who are near me, I tell them the first password I can think of.  I want them to remember it so I use it in several sentences and sing a song to the tune of O Tannenbaum - O Christmas Tree with the password in it.  They look at me and don't respond. 

The next dream occured a long time ago.
LD#2  I'm on what seems like a space craft with round portal windows looking out into space.  There are other people in the compartment with me.  Some are on the floor with pillows sleeping and others are sitting up. While looking out the window I notice there are several moons and quickly do a reality check.  This allows me to become lucid which makes me very happy.  I lead a sing along with the group of people around me.  We sing the Beatles "Yellow submarine" song.  Everyone seems to be having a good time.


Note: I've also had other dreams where I'm listening and/or singing original lyrics to original music.  Just wish I had the skill to re-create that music in waking life.

----------


## Marm

Task of the Month for September 2011? Bring it.

----------


## Avalanche

Bring it on! I'm so close right now. Does the next task get added on to this thread or is a new thread made for September?

----------


## Amity

> Does the next task get added on to this thread or is a new thread made for September?



New thread for September. Shouldn't be long!  ::D:

----------


## Mancon

> New thread for September. Shouldn't be long!



I'ts up! Good job, everyone! Keep it up  :smiley: 

 :lock:

----------

